# Vanessa Bryant seen outside the Lakers' locker room



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

> @KevinDing
> 
> Vanessa Bryant here tonight outside the Lakers' locker room.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Okay...


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

skank


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

...and Kobe is a man wh**e


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

is that luke waltons boyfriend next to her?


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

probably why Kobe played bad.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

roux2dope said:


> is that luke waltons boyfriend next to her?


LIKE x100000000000000


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Maybe she locked herself out of one of her mansions.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

Get that whore out of there!

Seriously though, I dont see what good could come of her being there.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

he should get a restraining order


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

e-monk said:


> he should get a restraining order


Not that i care at all about any of this but i saw pictures of them kissing after the game last night.. so a restraining order may be a little extreme


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

maybe they're going to kiss and make up?


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

Kobe realized how much money he was going to have to give her.

Maybe Vanessa just couldnt stand to be apart from Kobe's black mamba.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Dude... They've got kids together. I would think they would at least try to work it out for them.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

lol....Black Mamba's Black Mamba


----------



## onelakerfan (Nov 11, 2004)

elcap15 said:


> Get that whore out of there!
> 
> Seriously though, I dont see what good could come of her being there.


be nice dude, what has she done except divorce Kobe.


----------



## onelakerfan (Nov 11, 2004)

they do have kids and what we know (FACTs) kobe is the one who cheated on her. if they can work it out then great for them. it is not our business (well it is TMZs business) does anyone in this forum ever wanted to go and dig into lifes of the TMZ reporters and take pictures of them when they are drunk.

if you are let me know and i will join you


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

typical, dumb bitch


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Not sure I'm understanding the hate for her here. You guys are ridiculous.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

R-Star said:


> Not sure I'm understanding the hate for her here. You guys are ridiculous.


Yeah.. what did she do? She married the guy and he cheated on her a ton, raped a chick.. im not seeing her role as the bad guy here


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

excuse me "allegedly raped".. dont want to get you kobe marks all riled up


----------



## onelakerfan (Nov 11, 2004)

bunch of morons


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

I don't agree with calling Kobe a rapist. Everything else is true though. He cheats on his wife and she's the slut? Some of you have a real low opinion of women in general if thats the case.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

R-Star said:


> I don't agree with *calling Kobe a rapist*. Everything else is true though. He cheats on his wife and she's the slut? Some of you have a real low opinion of women in general if thats the case.


I fixed that.. he is an accused rapist is he not?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

If they want to get back together, good for them. I don't really think any of us should care one way or the other. As long as Kobe's playing well on the court, it doesn't matter what he's doing off it.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

roux2dope said:


> I fixed that.. he is an accused rapist is he not?


Not in my mind. You have a girl with multiple semin stains from different men, but she turned down Kobe? She went up to his room to hang out, but didn't want sex? Even though she is such a whore she can't wash her underwear between getting railed on by multiple partners? Not to mention a history of being mentally unstable? Sorry, don't buy it. 

But I don't want to take over a thread with this.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

R-Star said:


> Not in my mind. You have a girl with multiple semin stains from different men, but she turned down Kobe? She went up to his room to hang out, but didn't want sex? Even though she is such a whore she can't wash her underwear between getting railed on by multiple partners? Not to mention a history of being mentally unstable? Sorry, don't buy it.
> 
> But I don't want to take over a thread with this.


Thats fine, clearly he didnt get found guilty of anything, i guess the point i was trying to make in his wifes defense is she endured her husband being accused of rape, and at the very worst he was cheating on her yet for some reason she is viewed as a whore by some when kobe put her through hell


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

roux2dope said:


> Thats fine, clearly he didnt get found guilty of anything, i guess the point i was trying to make in his wifes defense is she endured her husband being accused of rape, and at the very worst he was cheating on her yet for some reason she is viewed as a whore by some when kobe put her through hell


Fair enough, I can agree. The rape trial was about as public as it could be, with Kobe and Vanessa being a big story to people who don't even follow sports.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

You guys hijacked a thread that was otherwise meant to be tongue in cheeck. At least that was my intent


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

elcap15 said:


> You guys hijacked a thread that was otherwise meant to be tongue in cheeck. At least that was my intent


Sorry.

But now everyones going to come in and say "Oh yea, I was just joking" when the majority were being serious.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

I was totally joking


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

me too :raised_ey


----------



## onelakerfan (Nov 11, 2004)

I was not Joking about the fact that we have so many narrow minded morons in this world.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

The two might be getting back together. Theres a picture of them kissing after the game


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

roux2dope said:


> I fixed that.. he is an accused rapist is he not?


You raped a girl. There now you and Kobe are both accused rapists.

As for why Vanessa Lane is outside the locker room, do they not have two daughters together?


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

you should all be ashamed of yourselves...except me....I was totally joking


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

R-Star said:


> Not sure I'm understanding the hate for her here. You guys are ridiculous.


I agree. Some of the worst posting I have seen on this board. Ever.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

When I saw Jamel had the last post I thought for sure we were all getting a reprimand...thanks for not disappointing me Ron :cheers:


----------

